

Glenn Reynolds: Millennials don't dream big. A Millennial responds. - improvisations
http://www.radicalsocialentreps.org/2012/05/a-millennials-dystopia-want-us-to-dream-give-us-a-sci-fi-of-social-technology/

======
mindcrime
Feh... I'm 39 and most of the "I ..." statements in that article rang true for
me. I don't think being a "Millennial" or not has as much to do with things as
the author believes.

Likewise, most of the quoted stereotypes about millennials were once said
about "Gen Y" and "Gen X" kids as well.

~~~
tnash
Millenials are Gen Y: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation_Y>

So this is referring to people born in the 80's and onwards. You're close but
I guess it probably does apply to the late Gen X'ers as well.

~~~
mindcrime
Interesting, I could have sworn I'd seen some definitions that broke
"Millennials" down as a smaller (and younger) group than "Gen Y." Oh well,
sociology isn't my field. :-)

------
tnash
If you subscribe to the Strauss and Howe theories
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generations_(book)> , then we (millenials) will
guide the world during its next high point.

------
zeeed
"If we are to dream, we need ..." "Want us to dream? Give us ..."

No. Take responsibility for yourself and stop the belief that your fate
depends on something that someone else gives you.

